# Blown clutch at 44,000 miles?



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

There was someone who had two clutches go out within the first like 31K miles or something like that. I don't remember the exact number, but, it was under 40k. Some cruzes had a faulty pressure plate that caused the clutch to die in the first 15k, but, the dealer covered that. The pressure plate wasn't completely flat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It can happen. Take a close look at the friction plate. You're looking for even/uneven wear. Uneven wear may be is a sign of a mechanical issue that prevented the friction pad and plate from making a good solid connection.


----------

